# Taking a puppy out before fully vacinated?



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

How irresponsible is this?? Dillon is due his 2nd jabs this week but is now bouncing off the walls. He desperately needs to let off more steam and we only have a small garden. I so want to take him out. I dont want to put him or anyone else at risk though, just wondering how bad it could really be???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi ya....i think you hit the nail on the head when you asked "how bad it could really be??? "...i would stick with it and wait until he has his final jab.i know its hard i was the same with my two..good luck and i hope he doesnt frive you too crazy.lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I personally wouldn't risk it until he's fully covered


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

If you say the final jabs are this week there is not long to go dont put him at risk you would never forgive yourself if he picked up something we have our own dog paddock and our babes dont go out there until fully vaccinated


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in a similar situation. Foxy has her 2nd set next Wednesday... and they say not to take them out until a week after then 2nd lot. So she still has 2 weeks to go till she can go for a walk. 

I was hoping I could take her out as soon as she had her 2nd injection, but looks like I will have to wait a week longer to be on the safe side.

Foxy also seems as though she needs to let off her excess energy with walks, she is going absolutely mental at the moment and I think that's due to her not being stimulated as much as she could be with walks etc.

So I think you're just gonna have to stick with it and wait till a week after the 2nd vacs.

It'll be worth the wait I am sure of it


----------



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I've just had a good session of running round my garden with a ball on a string to tire him out abit and it seems to have worked lol.

I will wait, will have to be abit more inventive for fun games to play with him in the meantime.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Ring your vet and have a chat with them. 

I take all my pups out prior to their second vaccs, sometimes their first, although I stick to areas that are low in doggy traffic, or the beach. My vet was (suprisingly to me actually!) completely OK with this, and so have the vets of a few of my puppy buyers been. 

As I have said before, I know a few people who have titre tested their pups prior to vaccination, found that vaccination was not needed, and said puppies, now 3-4 years old, still have never needed vaccination. (they have been tested each year to check). I intended to get Poppy, our 5 month old titre tested, but her breeder had her first vaccination without asking me, so I couldn't. She will be tested before any booster though, as are all my others. My 3 year old girl had her puppy vaccs at 10 and 12 weeks, but has not needed a booster since. 

Puppies can easily pick things up if they are going to from private land or gardens anyway, as foxes and badgers can spread the diseases dogs can contract. 

I wouldn't tell anyone what to do, or reccomend anything, but like I say, see what your vet says.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

shiver said:


> Well I've just had a good session of running round my garden with a ball on a string to tire him out abit and it seems to have worked lol.
> 
> I will wait, will have to be abit more inventive for fun games to play with him in the meantime.


For tings liek that, try not to over-exert him because of his hips. Instead, fed him his meals froma kong, or spread it all over the patio/garden for him to sniffout. You can hide little piles of food behind rocks and things, it is great watching them try and find it all. Or teach him 'hide and seek' in the house where you hide the toy an dhe has to find it. Start with food first though, and in an easy place, then make it more difficult.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

jackson said:


> Ring your vet and have a chat with them.
> 
> I take all my pups out prior to their second vaccs, sometimes their first, although I stick to areas that are low in doggy traffic, or the beach. My vet was (suprisingly to me actually!) completely OK with this, and so have the vets of a few of my puppy buyers been.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of this, but probably not a good idea where I live. I live just on the outskirts of my town so I am sort of in the country side. There are lots of foxes and all sorts of animals wondering around our houses/area late at night. There are also soooooooooo many dog walkers around my area too. So I wouldn't be 100% where to go where strange dogs have been.

Roll on the next 2 weeeeeeeeeeeeeks! 



jackson said:


> For tings liek that, try not to over-exert him because of his hips. Instead, fed him his meals froma kong, or spread it all over the patio/garden for him to sniffout. You can hide little piles of food behind rocks and things, it is great watching them try and find it all. Or teach him 'hide and seek' in the house where you hide the toy an dhe has to find it. Start with food first though, and in an easy place, then make it more difficult.


This is a great idea. I have been thinking of getting a Kong for Foxy, but wasn't quite sure. Why didn't I think of this? She sometimes seems as though I can't fulfill her needs enough while playing etc, she loves food and loves playing so a Kong would be a great idea 
Sorry to the OP I am not nicking your thread! I'll shut up now


----------



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

jackson said:


> For tings liek that, try not to over-exert him because of his hips. Instead, fed him his meals froma kong, or spread it all over the patio/garden for him to sniffout. You can hide little piles of food behind rocks and things, it is great watching them try and find it all. Or teach him 'hide and seek' in the house where you hide the toy an dhe has to find it. Start with food first though, and in an easy place, then make it more difficult.


Will try these things too. Off to the pet shop tonight to get a kong 

I tired him out this way as he is running around inside like a looney  and has knocked my baby over today and is sliding all over the place, so probably not much good for his hips either (we have all hard floors although have brought some mats not for him!). He seems to have gone from quiet puppy to looney in a week!

Will give the vets a call aswell see what they say, his next jab is on Thursday so maybe he will be ok to go straight out after that if I keep him away from other dogs? we will see


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I have taken all my puppies out from 8 weeks old! Obviously not on the floor but I carried them around. I took them with me to dog training, they stayed in the car (good for getting them used to short car journeys, and being left) and came out at the end to be passed around everyone for a cuddle. They also played with some friendly adult dogs.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I have taken pups out after 1st injection for over 20years, never had a problem. I tend to think I am out and about so could easily bring home diseases anyway, especially at dog shows


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

max our german shepherd pup had his second injection last monday so we took him out yesterday with our other pup rain for a short walk and suprisingly he was excellent he walked beside me all the way without pulling and sat when we came to a road, he has never had any lead training but we just wanted to see what he would be like and i am over the moon with him and cant believe it, it was like he knew what to do without being asked.


----------



## x Silver x (Jul 7, 2008)

We took our baby staff out before her second injection and it seems common place around here.....although we were of course advised not too...

We have bumped into individuals and breeders who have all had pups out running and socialising with other dogs from 8 weeks

To be honest we are glad we did it as she is so fantastic with other dogs for having that extra experience at a younger age......and many people we have met also agreed.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

We have waited with both of ours, because after all if the worst ever did happen we wouldn't forgive ourselves.

Our girl can go out from today.... yippee  although we have taken her out loads but carried her. She has been carried round our boys walks and taken to places like pets at home which always tires her out after all the fuss she gets.

I suppose we are slightly luckier with that we have our 16 month old boy that plays with her and tires her out.

A great way to tire a pup out as well as creating a great bond is to do some training. This mental stimulation will certainly tire her out, plus at this young age she should be relitively easy to train. I found a great website that shows you how to train certain tricks How To Love Your Dog - How To Do The Tricks!

Hang tight, she'll be out before you know it


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Always best to wait I'm afraid! I know you probably cant wait to go and introduce your puppy to the big world! But better safe than sorry! It did my head in on the last week, but worth it in the long run! Just be patient! And in any case who wants to GO OUT IN THIS RAIN lol.*


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

2 years ago whe we had our setter Zoe our vet as on holiday when she went for her first jab. The locum whodid it said because we had other dogs to wait a week and then it was ok to take her out as long as we didn't let her sniff around were other dogs had been. He said if you have other dogs it is just as likely that they will catch something because the other dogs have carried it in to to the house as she would going out for a walk.

Needless to say we didn't take the risk and I certainly wouldn't now as I have just taken one of my pups to the vets for his first jab and was told by the vet to be very carefull as parvo virus is around again


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*THis waiting until theyve had the last injection always makes me think! Because, when they are out in your own back garden, what about the wildlife that goes in and out! 
Birds - bird flu
Badgers - tb
cats 
mice
frogs

Whatever it is couldnt' they pass anything onto the pups?*


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *THis waiting until theyve had the last injection always makes me think! Because, when they are out in your own back garden, what about the wildlife that goes in and out!
> Birds - bird flu
> Badgers - tb
> cats
> ...


You do have a point, and I think the same about my boy going out for walks and coming home to my pup. But the long and short of it for me is if god forbid anything did happen, and I had ignored the advice of the vet to wait I would never forgive myself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

This may sound stupid, but what about you going outside and walking in areas where strange dogs have been. When you come back indoors couldn't you bring something in? on your shoes 

Lol, it does seem silly sometimes... because strange animals come in your garden and if you already have dogs... they go to strange places when they're on a walk and could carry something back?


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*This has always been my argument! BUT BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY! Wouldnt want anyhting to harm them would we.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *This has always been my argument! BUT BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY! Wouldnt want anyhting to harm them would we.*


Oh of course. It's definitely better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

Well our vets say it is ok in 'safe' areas so he has been out twice now. Last night and today, only round the block and I didnt let him on the grass and kept away from other dogs.

I'm glad I did it as at least he was slightly calmer this morning. I'm struggling abit with the training during the day as the kids are always around and trying to join in. He doesnt seem to be responding to anything at the moment and is just bouncing round knocking the kids over and biting at there clothes and arms. I'm really upset. I am obviously doing something wrong but dont know what. Will read up again tonight.


----------



## lukey120292 (May 11, 2008)

I think the jabs are over the top..think about all the dogs in the olden days, all the dogs in other countries that don't get jabs. i took mine about before she got her jabs, she's fine.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I would agree with the posts to wait, its better to be safe than sorry.

I should practise what I preach I did take Duke out before his second injection. I chose the area as carefully as I could the local park would have a mixture of unvaccinated and vaccinated dogs.

I took him to an area where most would be vaccinated I kept him on the leash. I chose to do that for a totally different reason to yourself.

I read where the window for socialising SBT puppies is upto four months old the sooner the better, knowing what I know now I wouldn't risk it again.

Sue


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmmm, this has got me thinking. The vet told my owners 3 weeks between jabs one and two and wait another week after that.

However, I'm driving them mad and might ask them to read this and perhaps take me out for a little wander!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

3 weeks between jabs??

We only had to wait 2 weeks between jabs and a further week after. 3 weeks was hard enough to wait, 4 would be a nightmare, and missing so much valuble socialising time.


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

JANICE199 said:


> hi ya....i think you hit the nail on the head when you asked "how bad it could really be??? "...i would stick with it and wait until he has his final jab.i know its hard i was the same with my two..good luck and i hope he doesnt frive you too crazy.lol


Why can wolfs fart 12 pups out come back to its den throw half of a dead sheep at them they can eat a nice meal and nothink happens to them and I don't think mum wolf takes them for there needles we are health and safety briton


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Why can wolfs fart 12 pups out come back to its den throw half of a dead sheep at them they can eat a nice meal and nothink happens to them and I don't think mum wolf takes them for there needles we are health and safety briton


You do realise that you just, rudely, answered a thread that is 8 years old?


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

Needles are mainly for working dogs who encounter dead things I should no I'm bloody clever


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

Haha better late than never and it wasn't rude I was stating a fact


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Needles are mainly for working dogs who encounter dead things I should no I'm bloody clever


No, you're a bloody numpty. Not quite SO clever. You can't spell know properly.

Dogs aren't wolves. Wolves don't live in urban areas. Wolves and their pups can and do die from various diseases.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Haha better late than never and it wasn't rude I was stating a fact


Welcome to the forum, maybe you would like to introduce yourself before starting an argument


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Haha better late than never and it wasn't rude I was stating a fact


Please also be aware that if you come across as, quite clearly, a troll, you will be bounced out by the mods


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

My pups are on the ground from Day 1 at 7 weeks, and they do not receive their first vaccination until 9 weeks at the earliest.

None have contracted any illness.

More dogs are euthanised due to behavioural problems than disease and so my personal risk assessment is that the risk is worth taking, the benefits outweigh the costs.


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

Haha hello I'm tony and I'm a beagle man I've got 3 at the minute i happen to no dogs don't need vaccinations and what's urban areas got to do with it I don't no were you live pal but its ok by my place there's more chance ov catching something of a dead animal what's been dead for a while and smells like your wellys haha dogs are wolfs same horse different jockys pal and my spellings ok I've got dyslexia don't you like taking the mic out ov people who handy capped


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Needles are mainly for working dogs who encounter dead things I should no* I'm bloody clever*


Your posting history thus far dictates otherwise.


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

A troll wow no need for that sort of language the mods can do what ever they like we live in a democracy and there's such a thing ov freedom of speech I've got the credentials to be in here you sound short tempered which makes me question weather you should be allowed a dog im a true dog hunting man whats your background clever clogs


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Haha hello I'm tony and I'm a beagle man I've got 3 at the minute i happen to no dogs don't need vaccinations and what's urban areas got to do with it I don't no were you live pal but its ok by my place there's more chance ov catching something of a dead animal what's been dead for a while and smells like your wellys haha dogs are wolfs same horse different jockys pal and my spellings ok I've got dyslexia don't you like taking the mic out ov people who handy capped


No, dogs are not wolves


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Anthonywort82 said:


> A troll wow no need for that sort of language the mods can do what ever they like we live in a democracy and there's such a thing ov freedom of speech I've got the credentials to be in here you sound short tempered which makes me question weather you should be allowed a dog im a true dog hunting man whats your background clever clogs


You are talking out of your posterior I fear.

And if you're a 'true dog hunting man' I doubt very much you'll find this forum particularly accommodating.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Anthonywort82 you are an idiot, of course all vaccines are useless and unnecessary, do you also believe the Queen is a Lizard in a human suit too, step away from the conspiracy theories and don't be so rude on old dead threads.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Haha hello I'm tony and I'm a beagle man I've got 3 at the minute i happen to no dogs don't need vaccinations and what's urban areas got to do with it I don't no were you live pal but its ok by my place there's more chance ov catching something of a dead animal what's been dead for a while and smells like your wellys haha dogs are wolfs same horse different jockys pal and my spellings ok I've got dyslexia don't you like taking the mic out ov people who handy capped


Yes, Pal.

Your unvaccinated dogs probably are at low risk from contracting a deadly disease because the rest of us have our dogs vaccinated.

Is ignorance and rudeness caused by dyslexia?

You're an idiot and, I suspect, nothing more than a bored Troll with too much time on your hands.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Haha hello I'm tony and I'm a beagle man I've got 3 at the minute i happen to no dogs don't need vaccinations and what's urban areas got to do with it I don't no were you live pal but its ok by my place there's more chance ov catching something of a dead animal what's been dead for a while and smells like your wellys haha dogs are wolfs same horse different jockys pal *and my spellings ok I've got dyslexia don't you like taking the mic out ov people who handy capped*


I have dyslexia and no one on here has ever taken the mickey out of me, I spend a lot of time checking spelling and using a dictionary and try and make my posts make sense to everyone, I don't always get it right but no one has been nasty to me.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

TRIP-TRAP
TRIP -TRAP
TRIP-TRAP
TRIP-TRAP
TRIP-TRAP
TRIP-TRAP
TRIP-TRAP


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

What is even going on here...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

BrackenFlight said:


> What is even going on here...


Kids are off school


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Kids are off school


Haha - didn't think of that.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*LOL, i can't believe i can cause an argument even when i'm not around. :Joyful:Joyful*


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

Haha this place isn't for me you people are not true dog people to angry in here but jolly good good banter chap take care and go steady


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Haha this place isn't for me you people are not true dog people to angry in here but jolly good good banter chap take care and go steady


Don't let the door hit you on the way out....


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

I came on here to spark a reaction and its obviously worked I like the passion and care you people have for are four legged friends keep it up and chow for now


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow when did one of you guys fit a door


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

Chips in the fryer I want mine with mushy peas chips in the fryer form a orderly cue then please


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Kids are off school


I wasn't on here for School Holidays last year, is it really that bad? :Jawdrop


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nick nack paddy whack give a dog a bone cant believe how many people like to have a mone


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought you were going? Please try to now, but don't trip over your own ego on the way out


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Anthonywort82 said:


> Nick nack paddy whack give a dog a bone cant believe how many people like to have a mone


Only if it's a raw bone and you supervise the dog of course


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> I wasn't on here for School Holidays last year, is it really that bad? :Jawdrop


I don't remember anyone being quite so much of a dick.. but my memory sucks 
I feel very sorry for the kiddies that don't get attention from mummy at home so seek out arguments with grown ups on public forums


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Anthonywort82 said:


> I came on here to spark a reaction and its obviously worked I like the passion and care you people have for are four legged friends keep it up and chow for now


*You call this a reaction? Gosh you are easily pleased.:Wtf*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anthonywort82 said:


> I came on here to spark a reaction and its obviously worked I like the passion and care you people have for are four legged friends keep it up and chow for now





Anthonywort82 said:


> Wow when did one of you guys fit a door





Anthonywort82 said:


> Chips in the fryer I want mine with mushy peas chips in the fryer form a orderly cue then please





Pappychi said:


> I wasn't on here for School Holidays last year, is it really that bad? :Jawdrop





Anthonywort82 said:


> Nick nack paddy whack give a dog a bone cant believe how many people like to have a mone


----------



## Anthonywort82 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hahaha cant believe the negative energy in this room but I'm glad you,s are taking your anger out on me cause it calms you down your dog won't get beat up today by you so that's a good thing dog beaters


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

C'mon people, you really shouldn't feed them


----------

